# 9dp3dt devastated :-(



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tested again this morning BFN!!
After having 5 I thought it would get better to deal with. I'm devastated xx
I been with hubby 17 years married for 8 and all we Want is a baby!!
I have done nothing to deserve all this so so sorry bout this post but no one to talk to has no one knows :-(((


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Hun,

When is your OTD?? I'm 11dp3dt and won't test till wednesday as that is my OTD cause then I will know for sure. 

It's not over till AF shows her ugly head


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi hope
My OTD is Thursday I know I may still b early but I'm just sooo negative at the mo xx
Wish you all the luck in the world for Wednesday x x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Honestly Hun wait till Thursday. You might be surprised


----------



## Tjm (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi 
Isn't it too early to test? I am 9dpt3dt yet my test date is 1st May.... I know every clinic is different for test dates but I would wait til Thursday as I see loads of women saying that they tested early and it was negative then a few days later positive.  
I am freaking out as I have just got cramping today and very faint spotting,  I haven't tested yet as I am too scared but I thought that Friday would be the earliest it would show.....
best, Tjm. x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested 2 days before otd and got bfn,tested next nite and got bfp!!u could still be too early!!I for one def advise against testin early!!causes so much heartache!!good luck ladies!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies so much I just hope and pray that I'm early :-(
This time round my clinic seems to be testing early I'm sure I tested on day 15 last cycle ah well I'll know either way in couple days thank you so much for your advice and support really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

BFN again :-(


----------

